#  Krankheiten >   Übelkeit, Schwindel, Durchfall, große Müdigkeit >

## spokes

ich bekomme noch irgendwann die Krise.  
Da ging es mir endlich mal 3 Wochen gut. 
Und nun?  
In der Nacht vom Donnerstag wurde es mir sowas von speiübel.... Also ein Vomax A Dragee rein in mich (nachdem ich 2h wach gelegen hatte). Naja, schlafen konnte ich dann wieder.  
Wecker klingelte ganz normal. Also raus aus den Federn, der übliche Morgentrott. Es ging mir nicht wirklich besser. Mir war neben der großen Übelkeit schwindelig und ich war neben der Kappe. Also krank gemeldet und zum Doc.  
Doc meinte: Magen-Darminfekt, da kommt wohl noch Durchfall dazu. Wenn die Dragee  nicht wirken, die Zäpfchen nehmen, die werden besser aufgenommen und der Magen wird geschont.  
Zu Hause Zäpfchen in mich rein. Danach habe ich nur noch geschlafen. Und geschlafen. Und geschlafen. Von Donnerstag abend bis heute, Samstag morgen, habe ich in etwa 25h gepennt. Schlecht ist mir immer noch und der Durchmarsch (Loperamid ist mein Freund in der Not) ist auch noch dazu gekommen.  :Sad:  Mir macht mittlerweile Sorge, das ich nicht wirklich was runter bekomme. Insbesondere den Tee nicht gut. Gestern auch nur etwa 1,5l getrunken.  Und das ich immer noch so extrem müde bin. Und das es mir so schwindelig ist. Über die zittrigen Hände und frieren brauchen wir nicht reden. 
Fieber habe ich zum Glück keins. Und schwanger bin ich gesichert auch nicht.  
Wie bekomme ich bloß noch Flüssigkeit in mich rein? Ich bin so am überlegen, ob ich noch mal Vomex nehme und dann halt wieder viel penne und evtl. dann noch ein wenig Tee in mich rein bekomme oder es sein lasse? 
Der hiesige ärztliche Notdienst bringt einen eher um als das er helfen kann. Der taugt nicht.

----------


## spokes

immerhin mittlerweile kein Durchfall mehr (Loperamid sei dank). Dafür aber üble Magenkrämpfe, die mehr werden, sobald irgendwas (egal ob ein Zwieback, halbes Brötchen, Schluck Wasser oder Tee) in den Magen rein kommt. Die Trinkmenge ist immer noch nicht viel (knapp 1,5l Tee) 
Warum wird man immer am WE krank?

----------


## lucy230279

> Warum wird man immer am WE krank?

 Damit am Montag zur Arbeit wieder fit ist. Deshalb werde ich grundsätzlich freitags krank. Immer. Mein ganzes Leben schon. Ich bin allerdings auch an nem Freitag geboren. Ob das damit zusammenhängt? Grübel

----------


## Gummibearle

Hallo!! 
Hättest du nicht geschrieben das du 100% nicht schwanger bist hätte ich darauf getippt. Das was ich da lese errinert mich an meiner erste Schwangerschaft^^ 
Leider weiß ich auch nicht was dir hilft aber ich würde es mal mit Babynahrung versuchen die ist nahrhaft und bleibt meistens drin ! Auch die Babytees die es gibt schmecken nicht schlecht und tun dir vielleicht gut ! 
Lieber Gruß und gute Besserung

----------


## Filliz

Hallo spokes 
Ich habe zwar gerade in Deinem Profil gelesen, dass Du auf reine Schulmedizin fixiert bist. Es wäre evtl., wirklich eine Altenative, es vielleicht mal mit homöopathischen Globulikügelchen ausprobierst. Klar gibt es den ein oder anderen Gegner/Befürworter. Aber Fakt ist, dass es ein Versuch wert wäre. 
Ich habe mir vor zwei Jahren einen Quickfinder der Homöopathie angeschafft und mir einen Grundstock an Globulis angelegt.
Auslöser, war ein Sturz von 3 Treppenstufen auf mein Knie. Meine Freundin gab mir direkt 5 Arnica Globulikügelchen und für den nächsten Tag auch gleich welche. Nach dem Sturz dachte ich zunächst, na toll das wird heftig. 
Nach den Kügelchen, bekam ich weder einen Bluterguß, noch war ich bei Berührung schmerzempfindlich. Ich hatte keinerlei Schwierigkeiten mit meinem Knie.
Seit dem probiere ich in der Regel zuerst immer mit den Globuli zurecht zu kommen. Wenn das dann nicht klappt steige ich auch auf normale Medikamente um. 
Vielleicht besorgst Du Dir mal aus der Bücherei mal Infomaterial und liest einfach mal nach. Schaden kann es auf gar keinen Fall. 
Gute Besserung. 
Tanja

----------


## spokes

Zum Thema Homöopathie habe ich mir meine Meinung gebildet. Für _mich_ ist es Abzocke und der Glaube an Wunder.  
Alternative Medizin kommt für mich nur in Form von Massagen, KG und evtl. Kräuter (aka Hausmittel) zum Zuge.  
Der Doc hat nun eine akute Gastritis festgestellt. Na toll  :Undecided:   
Die Nahrungsaufnahme am Tag von 4-5 Zwieback und knappen 1,5 l Tee ist nicht soooo toll, vor allem mein Kreislauf ist im Wellnessurlaub :Lips Sealed: . Der einzige Vorteil so einer Zwangsdiät ist das purzelnde Gewicht.  :Augen rollen (sarkastisch):

----------


## Freche Hexe

*Hallo Spokes* *Gerade dachte ich,das hört sich nach Gastritis an(hatte ich selbst vor kurzem,inclusive Gallenkolik) da hattest du auch schon geschrieben das es solch eine ist.*  *Furchtbar unangenehme Sache,so finde ich,denn alles was in den Magen gelangt schmerzt fürchterlich.* *Was ich gut vertragen habe,war eine ganz normale Brühe mit etwas Toastbrot.Dies in ganz kleinen Mengen zu dir genommen,ebenfalls die Getränke,verträgt der Magen eigentlich recht gut und man muß nicht mehr so schnell erbrechen.*  *Ich wünsche dir jedenfalls gute Besserung*  *Viele Grüße Hexe*

----------


## spokes

Danke für die Wünsche.   *Warum* hat man eigentlich bei einer Gastritis Kopfweh? *Warum* ist der Kreislauf gerne mal ein wenig schwächlich?  *Warum* ist man laufend müde? 
Was kann man eigentlich noch essen/trinken? Jetzt außer warmen Wasser, Tee, Zwieback, klare Brühe + winzigste Menge Nudeln? Es wird halt unterschiedlichstes im Netz geschrieben. Von: das "was man will"  bis hin zu "gar nichts".  
Nach meinem Verlangen kann ich mich nicht richten  :Grin: . Denn das würde zu 10000% nicht gut gehen. (Frühstück: schönen Becher Kaffee, Wurstbrötchen, O-saft; Mittag: bitte einmal fettig von McD + Cola; nachmittags Kaffee+ Kuchen; abends: Wurststulle+ lecker frischgezapftes Bier, vor der Glotze Schoggi + Chips)

----------


## spokes

> *Warum* hat man eigentlich bei einer Gastritis Kopfweh? *Warum* ist der Kreislauf gerne mal ein wenig schwächlich, bzw. warum ist es einem schwindelig (Blutdruck ok, Puls ein wenig niedrig)? *Warum* ist man laufend müde?  
> Was kann man eigentlich noch essen/trinken? Jetzt außer warmen Wasser, Tee, Zwieback, klare Brühe + winzigste Menge Nudeln, Bananen? Es wird halt unterschiedlichstes im Netz geschrieben. Von: das "was man will"  bis hin zu "gar nichts".

 Die Fragen  sind immer noch aktuell (und ergänzt)  :Undecided:   :Sad:

----------


## Kaeks

heiho spokes, 
Hieß es nicht mal, dass Salzstangen und Cola bei sowas gut helfen soll? Da habe ich aber auch schon geteilte Meinungen zu gehört... 
Gute Besserung und liebe Grüße,
Kaeks

----------


## spokes

mich schaudert es bei dem Gedanken an Cola.  
Vor allem enthält Cola: Zitronensäure, Kohlensäure, Phosphorsäure. DAS kann für meinen Magen nicht gut sein...  
Ich glaube mittlerweile, dass das Müde und schwindelig sein vor allem daher kommt, weil ich kaum was runter bekomme. Vertragen tue ich bereits einiges. Wenn ich mit Widerwille was esse, ist es schon halbwegs ok (klar, Sodbrennen, leichte Übelkeit und Magendruck ist da), vor allem ist mir aber nicht mehr schwindelig danach.  
Vertrackte Situation. Kopf und Magen sagen: esse nix! Der Kopf sagt aber auch: Essen her! Sonst baust du noch mehr ab.  
Jetzt koche ich erst mal einen großen Pott Tee. Habe heute erst 2 Becher Tee getrunken  :Undecided:  Gegessen habe ich im Vergleich zu den Vortagen bereits "Unmengen" (2 Toast, 1 Banane, Miniportion gedünstete Pute+Zucchini+Nudeln)

----------


## spokes

:angry_shut_up:  ich werde es nicht los... Trotz Magenmittel immer noch Probleme.  
Jetzt wird noch mal das Medikament (von Omeprazol  auf Pantoprazol) gewechselt, da ich das Omeprazol nicht wirklich gut vertragen habe (Kopfschmerzen, Schwindel, Müdigkeit). Mittlerweile machen die vielen Medikamenten Unverträglichkeiten  meinem Hausarzt  Kopfzerbrechen. Ich finde es auch nicht toll  :Undecided:  Jedes neue Mittel ist immer wieder ein Glücksspiel, ob ich vertrage oder nicht.  :Sad:   
Wenn es damit nicht besser wird, wird eine Magenspiegelung gemacht  :Undecided:  
Ich will wieder meinen Speiseplan erweitern können (1,5 Wochen => -3kg  :Shocked: ) und nicht nach dem Motto: heute testen wir mal Mutters selbst gekochten Pudding aus => viele Stunden Stunden Probleme. => aha, das geht also nicht. Ich kann Zwieback, Weißbrot, gekochten Schinken, Marmelade, Bananen, Reis, Nudeln, Huhn und Tee nicht mehr sehen! Alles was mit Milch, Schokolade, Kaffee, viel Fett zu tun hat, sind gerade gesicherte Magenkiller.   
An diese Kleinigkeiten wie Streßreduzierung, regelmäßig kleine Mahlzeiten, gut kauen, viel Zeit lassen und so denke ich ja mittlerweile dran.

----------


## Christiane

Hallo spokes,
nimmst du inzwischen Medis oder bekommst du Infusionen? Es gibt auch was gegen Übelkeit und auch gegen Bauchkrämpfe, frag doch mal den Hausarzt danach.
LG, Christiane

----------


## spokes

Hallo Christiane,  
ich nehme nun Pantoprazol und Iberogast, nachdem die Woche bei Omeprazol einen nicht wirklich weiter brachte. Mal schauen, wie es sich damit nun verhält.   
Ich frage mich gerade, ob die nun wieder verstärkten Probleme mit der Schulter/Rücken in irgendeinem Zusammenhang damit stehen können. Meine Physio war gestern erschrocken, wie sich das von Donnerstag an verschlechtert hat. Ich hatte es jedenfalls verdrängt, wie es so mit Schmerzen ist. Ich habe das Gefühl, als ob ich dabei um 2 Monate zurück geworfen worden wäre.  :Undecided:

----------


## Christiane

Die verspannte Körperhaltung hängt mit den Magenkrämpfen zusammen. Ein schmerzender Körper bleibt nun mal nicht locker. 
Wickle mal eine Wärmflasche in ein leicht feuchtes Handtuch und lege das Päckchen auf deine Leber - und Magengegend. Feuchte Wärme wirkt entkrampfend, durchblutungsfördernd und beruhigt. Vielleicht  hilft es dir.

----------


## spokes

werde ich heute Abend ausprobieren. Ich habe gestern Abend mit der Wärmeflasche erst mal meinen Rücken gewärmt (+ reichlich Dehnübungen), immerhin kann ich mich heute morgen schon mal besser bewegen, immerhin etwas.  
Auch wirkt das neue Mittel etwas besser.

----------


## spokes

ja, das neue Mittel bringt es. Mein Speiseplan kann endlich wieder erweitert werden. Endlich keine Übelkeit mehr (jedenfalls dauerhaft). Magenkrämpfe auch nicht mehr. "Nur noch" hin und wieder aufstoßen.  Aber an so manche Sachen traue ich mich nicht ran. Wie Milch und Kaffee.  
Auch die Verspannungen sind zurück gegangen. Da ist es noch nicht toll, aber deutlich besser. Erst eine Runde Wärmeflasche auf dem Bauch und die danach wieder auf den  Rücken gelegt. Eingepennt und ein paar Stunden später aufgewacht, weil es nicht mehr so kuschelig warm war.

----------

